# geen /dev/usb/lp0 of /dev/lp0

## H-Pi

een van de dingen die nog steeds op mijn todo lijst staat voor het overbodig maken van windows op deze computer is het installeren van mijn epson 880 stylus color printer

ik heb usb, usb printer support en devfs in de kernel gecompileerd (en die usb dingen ook al een keer als modules geprobeerd), maar ik heb geen /dev/usb/lp0 of /dev/lp0, alleen een directory /dev/usb, that's it

ik kan er ook geen oplossing voor vinden, want niemand schijnt dit probleem te hebben, of het kwam door geen usb in de kernel maar dat heb ik dus wel

iemand een idee?

----------

## biroed

Doe eens cat /proc/bus/usb/devices, en kijk of je printer er staat.

Staat hij er niet dan moet je waarschijnlijk preliminary usb device filesystem nog compileren, kijk meteen of je ook uhci gebruikt, ik zag dat niet bij jou staan....

----------

## H-Pi

..dat preliminary usb device filesystem kan ik niet vinden in de config, evenals uhci..

----------

## biroed

```
CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
```

Deze modules heb je in de vanilla en gentoo kernel, heb je wel proc filesystem meegebakken? die heb je ook nodig....

----------

## H-Pi

..ik keek er gewoon honderd keer overheen, maar gewoon in de usb sectie dus, nou ja ga ik dat er even in bakken, en dan hoor je hoop ik niet meer van me..

----------

## H-Pi

..ik ben er weer wat mee gaan kutten, heb al het nodige in de kernel, maar zit nog op hetzelfde punt

het begint al dat ik geen /var/log/messages heb, geen idee waar dat aan ligt

verder nog steeds niks in /dev/usb e.d.

heb geprobeerd printer aanzetten, printer inpluggen en aanzetten, printer aanzetten en dan inpluggen, nix werkt..

----------

## water

Heb je wel een logger geinstalleerd? (zoals in de installtie-handleiding staat beschreven).

----------

## H-Pi

..metalog

geldt dat /var/log/messages soms alleen voor sysklogd ofzo?

----------

## biroed

Als je metalog gebruikt heb je 

/var/log/kernel

/var/log/everything

----------

## H-Pi

ah dat dacht ik ook al eigenlijk, maar daarin stond iig ook niks over usb

----------

## bhun

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> ah dat dacht ik ook al eigenlijk, maar daarin stond iig ook niks over usb

 

Dat van die usbdevfs staat niet in de USB sectie, maar in de Filesystems gedeelte ergens onderaan:

```
/dev file system support
```

Dat moet je even aanvinken evenals automatically mount at boot. Verder moet je er zeker van zijn dat de devfsd daemon meegeladen wordt tijdens het booten. Deze daemon zorgt ervoor dat je apparaten de nieuwe devicenames gaan gebruiken. Volgens mij is /dev/usb/lp0 namelijk wel een nieuw type devicename. Als ik het fout heb moet je het maar ffs zeggen. In hetzelfde menu hoor je ook het /proc file system aan te zetten.

Verder moet je dus prelimiary usb device file system aanzetten. Zorg er ook voor dat je de printer support niet mee compiled in de kernel maar als module. Bij mij werkte dat uiteindelijk makkelijker om te uit te vogelen. 

Voordat je reboot moet je nog even in /etc/modules.autoload de regel toevoegen:

```
printer
```

Dat is de kernelmodule voor de printer, als je nu reboot let dan even op of devfsd wordt geladen en kijk na het reboot even naar de output van

```
$ lsmod 
```

Als het klopt heb je nu de printer module ertussen staan, en heb je ook ene apparaat erbij gekregen op /dev/usb/lp0

Zou dat niet zo mogen zijn dan kan je even in je /proc/bus/usb kijken

de directories met namen als 001 en 002 zijn de je USB hubs in je pc

als je vervolgenls 

```
ls /proc/bus/usb/001 
```

Doet en je ziet 4 nummers, dan betekent dat dus dat de kernel 4 poorten op de 1ste hub heeft geregistreerd.

met 

```

ubmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/nnn

```

waarbij nnn een ingang is van je 001 directory kan je zien welke module er geladen is voor die aansluiting van de hub.

Bij mij wilde CUPS me printer niet zijn als ik hem in de kernel mee had gecompileerd. 

Vergeet niet

```

modules-update

```

te doen nadat je je modules.autoload hebt veranderd. Gentoo gebruikt een script om zo automatisch je modules.conf bij te kunnen werken. (Het leest alles in en voegt het samen)

----------

## H-Pi

hm, dus ik moet printer per se in modules.autoload laden, en mag hem niet gewoon insmodden?

verder heb ik wel devfs en procfs enzo

uit een 'dmesg|grep devfs' haal ik:

```
devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Mounted devfs on /dev

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
```

dus devfs is geladen bij de boot, en heeft zelfs iets met usb gedaan

ik vroeg het ook al op GoT (topic: http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/677423)en daar zei men dat ik ook uhci of usb-uhci moest laden, maar dan krijg ik dus die timeouts (verhaal dus te lezen in die topic op GoT)

ik ga het eens proberen met modules.autoload en update-modules (ik weet wel hoe dat werkt, maar vind het merkwaardig, omdat het ook (en de gentoo guide zegt dat ook)) handmatig zou moeten werken

fijn dat er weer iemand reageert, naar windows rebooten is niet leuk, zeker als je internet daar niet aankrijgt, ik vreesde al dat deze topic was doodgebloed en wilde al bijna een negelse openen (maar die gaan veel te snel naar beneden)

ok, kheb ff gereboot, met printer in modules.autoload etc. (met de printer aan dit keer)

nog steeds niks in /dev/usb en in de dir /proc/bus/usb/ heb ik alleen de files 'devices' en 'drivers', dus geen 001 of 002 of iets anders

MODERATOR GARO:

Het "update-modules" is in de nieuwe baselayout vervangen door "modules-update". Op het moment van deze edit, bestaat "update-modules" nog wel maar is het een symbolische link naar "modules-update". Binnen een onbekende tijd zal "update-modules" waarschijnlijk helemaal verdwijnen.

----------

## bhun

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> hm, dus ik moet printer per se in modules.autoload laden, en mag hem niet gewoon insmodden?

 

Oww dat kan ook hoor, maar het leek me wel handig dat ze automatisch geladen werden. Waar insmod je dan de module? Krijg je dan ook de /dev/usb/lp0 automatisch? Dan zit het wel goed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ik ga het eens proberen met modules.autoload en modules-update (ik weet wel hoe dat werkt, maar vind het merkwaardig, omdat het ook (en de gentoo guide zegt dat ook)) handmatig zou moeten werken
> 
> 

 

Tsja er staan wel vaker dingen in de documentatie. Volgens mij klopt de printing guide namelijk ook niet 100%. Ik weet niet hoe ik het gedaan heb, maar ik gebruik alleen nog de nieuwe devfs namen, zonder problemen overigens.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, kheb ff gereboot, met printer in modules.autoload etc. (met de printer aan dit keer)
> 
> 

 

Op zich moet het niet uitmaken of je het handmatig of automatisch laadt, bij mij verschijnen er automatisch na het modprobe een /dev/usb/lp0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nog steeds niks in /dev/usb en in de dir /proc/bus/usb/ heb ik alleen de files 'devices' en 'drivers', dus geen 001 of 002 of iets anders

 

Ik ben geen guru of zo hoor, maar van wat ik begrijp van de proc/ en dev/ filesystem, is dat als je daar geen nummers ziet dat het betekent dat je USB hub niet door de kernel wordt gezien.

Wat heb je precies gekozen voor usb drivers? Het maakt namelijk wel degelijk uit of je OHCI of UHCI type USB drivers hebt. In het 'ergste' geval kan je alle USB drivers (3 stuks) in de USB gedeelte van je kernel configuratie als modules meecompilen. Als dat niet werkt dan weet ik het ook niet. Op zich zou de timeout niet uit moeten maken voor de je USB printer, het kan geen kwaad om het aan te zetten overigens.

```

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not setCONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

...

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

```

Dat is dus mijn USB gedeelte.

Nu je het zegt: Mijn systeem heeft geen devfsd.conf (ik was aan het rommelen) maar alles werkt nog gewoon okee hoor. Zelfs de audio etcetera, is vast door devfs opgeslagen (permissies etc.).

In mijn modules.autoload:

```

printer

usbmouse

```

MAAR ik zou toch even goed kijken naar de kernel configuratie, ik heb op mijn pc 1 usb hub op het mobo met 2 poorten, op elke van de poorten zit een splitter, 1x 4-weg, 1x 2-weg, daardoor zie ik

/proc/bus/usb/001/00{1,2,3,4}

/proc/bus/usb/002/00{1,2}

Wazig dat je dat niet ziet, aangezien in de output van je kernel weg geregistreerd wordt dat je een hub en 2 poorten erop hebt zitten, ze zouden dan ook in je /proc terecht moeten komen namelijk.

LOL> Had het nog geholpen je IRQ uit te zetten??? Wat een gedoe zeg. En het werkt nog steeds niet? Weet je zeker dat je geen OHCI usb hub hebt? Ik zie dat je alleen de UHCI usb modules gecompiled hebt.

----------

## H-Pi

ok dit heb ik nu:

```

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

#

#   Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

...

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Waar insmod je dan de module? Krijg je dan ook de /dev/usb/lp0 automatisch? Dan zit het wel goed. 
> 
> 

 

waar? hoe bedoel je dat? verder krijg ik geen lp0

ik ga eens kijken naar OHCI en die IRQ uitzetten, dat had ik ook nog niet geprobeerdLast edited by H-Pi on Sun Jan 05, 2003 4:04 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## bhun

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok dit heb ik nu:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Heb je echt dat bandwidth allocation nodig? Het is nogal zinloos volgens mij als je niet iets hebt wat bandbreedte vreet,ik heb het niet nodig gehad, ook niet op de usb poort met de camera erop.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m
> ...

 

Als je problemen wilt voorkomen kan je eerst die OHCI als module meecompilen, kleine moeite lijkt me dat, daarna als je de insmod/modprobe geeft voor de printer zou ook meteen de juiste usb hub geladen moeten zijn, dat kan je weer zien in je lsmod en zo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_USB_HID=m
> ...

 

DIt is op zich niet nodig als je geen USB invoerapparaten hebt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> waar? hoe bedoel je dat? verder krijg ik geen lp0
> 
> 

 

Aah maakt niet uit, soms werkt insmod niet, omdat niet alle modules geregisteerd zijn en moet je het volledige pad opgeven naar de module, maakt verder niet uit. Ik vroeg me af of je modules laadde tijdens het booten. Dat moet verder niet uitmaken, mijn usb printer verschijnt in mijn /dev/ filesystem zowel als ik hem laad tijdens het booten als na het booten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ik ga eens kijken naar OHCI en die IRQ uitzetten, dat had ik ook nog niet 
> 
> 

 

Hmmm dat OHCI zou wel logisch zijn als je geen usbcore in je lsmod uitvoer hebt. Aangezien je hem niet _in_ de kernel meegecompileerd hebt. Ik hoop dat het lukt. Lijkt me wel tof.

Ik boot misschien 1x in de maand naar windows omdat ik dan geld over moet maken met girotel (en java werkt bij mij nog steeds niet goed in mozilla) 

Wat zie je eigenlijk als je 

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices doet?

of

cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers ?

----------

## H-Pi

als ik lsmod doe heb ik overigens wel usbcore.o geladen staan

na een 'insmod' usb-uhci' verschijnen wel 001 en 002 in /proc/bus/usb maar nog steeds niets in /dev/usb

de log zegt dit:

```

# tail /var/log/messages

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Jan  5 17:00:16 opalhq kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2

Jan  5 17:00:19 opalhq kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Jan  5 17:00:19 opalhq kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 3

Jan  5 17:00:22 opalhq kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
```

het zit dus nog niet helemaal lekker, gezien die timeouts

kheb OHCI ff als module erin gedaan, maar insmod usb-ohci zegt:

```
# insmod usb-ohci

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg
```

verder waar je om vroeg:

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d800

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d400

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

```

en

```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers

         usbdevfs

         hub

  0- 15: usblp

```

----------

## Roel

 *Quote:*   

> # tail /var/log/messages
> 
> Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11
> 
> Jan  5 17:00:15 opalhq kernel: usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports 

 

Hier roelt ie gewoon dat hij een uhci usb poort heeft gevonden, dat gekloot met ohci enzo hoeft dan niet.

Had je toen je "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" deed je printeraangesloten ?

(Even een usb verlengsnoer zoeken, m'n server heeft normaal een werkende usb printer aangesloten)

----------

## H-Pi

 *Roel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier roelt ie gewoon dat hij een uhci usb poort heeft gevonden, dat gekloot met ohci enzo hoeft dan niet.
> 
> 

 

ja, daar ging ik ook al vanuit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Had je toen je "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" deed je printeraangesloten ?
> 
> 

 

ja, toen ik de computer opstartte al, of moet dat ook weer niet? is er nog een volgorde van belang van modules laden, printer aanzetten etc.?

----------

## infirit

Ik had een soortgelijk probleem toen ik weer ns in mn bios aan het rommmelen was geweest en een aantal opties uit had gezet die eigenlijk aan hadden gemoeten  :Embarassed:  . 

Hetzelfde probleem, wel root hub enzo vinden maar geen enkelle aparaten zoals printers joysticks. Kijk voor de gein je bios eens door, misschien vind je daar een optie voor usb die uit staat, zet ze eens aan en boot Gentoo.

Successssss  :Razz: 

Greetz

PS: ik heb usb-u en ohci printer enz allemaal als modules en wanneer ik de usb-ohci/uhci laadt via modules.autoload pakt ie printer meteen mee.

----------

## H-Pi

oh dat ga ik eens doen dan, wel maf dat windows er wel mee overweg kan

----------

